# Final sg of skeeter pee?



## Twintrades (Mar 24, 2012)

What should the final sg be? I tested mine and I racked it at 1.000. How long would it take to get to .995? Or would I be good to bottle at .998-.999 ??

Can't wait for it to clear. I started it on the 4 th. I think I'll have to start another batch tomorrow.....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 24, 2012)

Let it finish at .990
Add a teaspoon of super ferment or nutrient if it's slow. Keep it warm and oxygenate it. Rack and clear Fter .990


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 26, 2012)

Since this one seems to be answered and I hated to start another thread about skeeter pee, what do you guys think about saving the lemon juice until the end, after allowing the water, sugar and chemicals to ferment down to .995. After fermentation, then add the three bottles of juice. Will that work?


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 26, 2012)

Im new to all this but would'nt that just be sugar water fermenting ? wouldnt it be "yucky" ?

Also how long should it take to get to .990 ? Im still at 1.000 ....... ?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes add lemon at the end. You can add half up front if you like. You don't want the acid % to be too high to hinder fermentation.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 27, 2012)

In this last batch, I added about a third of the total of the lemon at front and then periodically throughout the fermentation and at each racking. I started it with the simple syrup rather than the lees from a previous batch, but I was just thinking that the process of fermenting the water to dry then adding all of the lemon might provide for a more vigorous fermentation process. Just thinking. 

And to Twintrades.... it won't be any different in the fermentation (as far as being "yuckie") as any other fermentation process. If would still be wine, just wine with no flavor. I guess that would be a really cheap and easy wine for someone that likes water better than anything else. Yeast needs the sugar to multiply and turn it into alcohol so as long as you have liquid, yeast, and sugar, you'll have some kind of alcohol drink. The fruit just make it pleasurable in my line of thinking. I'm pretty new to this as well so if I'm incorrect, someone will chime in and set us straight.


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 27, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> Im new to all this but would'nt that just be sugar water fermenting ? wouldnt it be "yucky" ?
> 
> Also how long should it take to get to .990 ? Im still at 1.000 ....... ?


 
TT, most will tell you on this forum, that if you check the SG for three days and it hasn't progressed any further, then move on to the next stage in your process.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea i know but with everything else the SG says to ferment to .998-.995 Im worryed about bottles breaking. Im using clear beer bottles ( showcasing colors) Its still crating gass tho the air lock is still active. But VEARRRRRRRRY slowwwwww. 

Would the super slow activity be the yeast doing there thing or would it be the gass just being released like in degassing ?

Im wanting this to be done by april 7th. My wifes b-day party.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> ...would it be the gass just being released like in degassing ?


 
That would be the wine degassing, which it will do on it's own if left undisturbed.



> Im wanting this to be done by april 7th. My wifes b-day party.


 
I think you might be running a bit late, my friend. You have eleven days to degas, clear, and back sweeten. I leave mine at least a week (usually two) after adding my sparkolloid, and then another two weeks after backsweetening.

WARNING! WARNING! WARNING! Don't get over-ambitious and bottle cloud wine! You will regret it!


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 27, 2012)

hahaha Yea i wont bottle cloudy wine. If its not ready ill just wait till it clears.

So with the Sg not moving am i good to assume its done ? I might have a reading of .999 im not shure. Might be 1.000 tho. Would that be an aceptable sg to stop at ?? It hasnt changed in 3 days. Mabey ill test again tonight.

If its the same could i add the meta sorbate and sparkaliod ? 

How long could it take to go from 1.000-.995 will it ever ?


----------



## jswordy (Mar 27, 2012)

SpoiledRotten said:


> In this last batch, I added about a third of the total of the lemon at front and then periodically throughout the fermentation and at each racking. I started it with the simple syrup rather than the lees from a previous batch, but I was just thinking that the process of fermenting the water to dry then adding all of the lemon might provide for a more vigorous fermentation process. Just thinking.
> 
> And to Twintrades.... it won't be any different in the fermentation (as far as being "yuckie") as any other fermentation process. If would still be wine, just wine with no flavor. I guess that would be a really cheap and easy wine for someone that likes water better than anything else. Yeast needs the sugar to multiply and turn it into alcohol so as long as you have liquid, yeast, and sugar, you'll have some kind of alcohol drink. The fruit just make it pleasurable in my line of thinking. I'm pretty new to this as well so if I'm incorrect, someone will chime in and set us straight.


 
This is the process used to make the cheapo "flavored wines." Make alcohol, then add flavor at end. Your higher-abv yeasts can do quite well in a sugar water-only solution, as far as making some potent hooch. Lord, will they foam, though! Allow plenty of space. You can ferment out 20+ proof with some of the more robust yeasts.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 27, 2012)

Twintrades said:


> hahaha Yea i wont bottle cloudy wine. If its not ready ill just wait till it clears.
> 
> So with the Sg not moving am i good to assume its done ? I might have a reading of .999 im not shure. Might be 1.000 tho. Would that be an aceptable sg to stop at ?? It hasnt changed in 3 days. Mabey ill test again tonight.
> 
> ...


 
The general consensis is, if the SG does not change in three days, proceed. Meta, sorbate, degas, sparkolloid............clear!

Don't worry, my man! It's going to be great!


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 27, 2012)

Ok Well then if the sg is the same tonight ill just Degass. ( spoon in drill.) 

Then add sorbate /Meta and sparkaloid. 

Btw its starting to clear right now. I can see my flashlight through it. The light has a diamond shaped reflective surface i can make out through the wine.

Here we go !


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 30, 2012)

Well i did it and its pretty darn clear as of now !

I took a test sample and had my wife taste test it to her taste buds. Ended up sweetening it with reg sugar to 1.025. Little sweet for me but hey her and our freinds will like it. It goes down smooth..... I think we have a winner 

SWMBO didnt gripe while im starting anothre batch so it must be ok.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 31, 2012)

Awesome, Kyle! Yep, the ladies like it sweet---usually. My wife turns up her lip at dry wines. I get her to taste them anyway, so she'll keep a diverse pallet and help me with my winemaking. I, on the other hand, can appreciate _any_ type of wine. I'm not picky at all!


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 31, 2012)

lol I gave her a glass and said this is dry.... She curled her lips and said tastes like crap Blech !!!

I sweetened it a little and said try this.....She Sipped it and said tastes like sweet crap.And gave me a Yucky look..

I added more sugar and tested at 1.025, gave her the glass. By now she knows whats coming and gives me a look..... Took a sip.....Then another.....Then one more. Lol She said now it tastes way better. Get your own glass.

Weird how between 1.010 and 1.025 the taste really improves and flavors come out. I cant wait to try with concentrates and diff flavorings


----------



## SpoiledRotten (Mar 31, 2012)

We've reached a common ground with my wife's and my taste buds. We both like my wine at 1.010. We started with 1.020 when I first started but are progressively moving down in SG to satisfy the taste buds. This seems to be where it stops.

Glad your wine turned out well.


----------



## Twintrades (Mar 31, 2012)

Yup me to. I now need to get some caps to bottle this stuff !


----------

